

Cisco to make announcement Tuesday which "will forever change the Internet" - tshtf
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/cisco-to-make-major-announcement-on-tuesday-2010-03-08

======
stevenwei
Ahh, I love announcements about future annoucements.

